# Building Your Brain Chemistry Helps Cope with Holiday Stress



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I thought this was very good and timely with the holidays coming up. It also has IBS connections.FYI http://www.pathmed.com/breakthroughs.htm


----------



## Gavin young (Nov 28, 2001)

Hello EricWe spoke quite a while ago, and I expressed views that stress, and not food was my cause for ibs. Fortunately my ibs has not been too severe lately, although stress levels in my life have been huge. (new baby, work etc....)The reason for this, i think, is that in my own mind I now understand that the ibs is linked to the stress, and is not some terrible disease to be afraid of, and this in itself reduces further stress... ie. less stress less ibs.The article was very interesting.CheersGavin


----------

